
Facebook's 'collateral damage' could be buying opportunity, says Cramer - john58
https://www.cnbc.com/video/2018/07/30/facebooks-collateral-damage-could-be-buying-opportunity-says-cramer.html
======
xichu
Who triggered it?

~~~
xichu
Biggest in the History but who "triggered"? Talking Numbers again. Inquiry in
Y20. One night out of blues crash; A major major one. WHO?

